# Planta uno



## Magazine

Hi everybody, this is a joke I heard last evening on the programme "Ahora caigo" a summer holiday programme I am watching all the time now that I am on holiday.

The showman loves jokes and always invites everybody to tell a new one, and sometimes tells it himself.

So, the word was planta...floor or plant. the joke went as follows.

Dos tipos van en el ascensor.



> ¡Oye, te has cagado!
> ¡Es que has dicho *planta uno* y me he liado!



Translated it would be something like:

hey, you shit yourself.
Well, you said "first floor" and I got all messed up.

Makes no sense in English.

plantar un pino...vulgar expression for "to shit".

_Any ideas on how to express this in English without missing out on the funny part?_


----------



## SuperScuffer

Hey! You've crapped yourself.
Well, you said you wanted number 1 and I went one better.


----------



## Magazine

SuperScuffer said:


> Hey! You've crapped yourself.
> Well, you said you wanted number 1 and I went one better.



Wow, I wouldn't have thought there could be anything even _close_ to the Spanish version!

La idea es genial donde las haya, gracias Scuffer


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola.
Desconozco los modismos españoles, pero entiendo esto: habría un juego de palabras entre planta uno/primer piso y planta uno/_tirate un pedo _(o algo similar). De ahí que la primera persona le observe a la otra que _se ha cagado _y que la segunda le responda que se ha liado o confundido cuando aquélla dijo _planta uno_ ( = tírate uno).


----------



## Magazine

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Hola.
> Desconozco los modismos españoles, pero entiendo esto: habría un juego de palabras entre planta uno/primer piso y planta uno/_tirate un pedo _(o algo similar). De ahí que la primera persona le observe a la otra que _se ha cagado _y que la segunda le responda que se ha liado o confundido cuando aquélla dijo _planta uno_ ( = tírate uno).



Hola Leon, gracias por tu aporte. 

Pero no es lo que busco, lo he dejado más claro en el enunciado, si acaso. 

Lo que busco es una traducción no necesariamente literal del chiste sin perder ese "pun" que tiene.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Perdón, entendí mal.
¿Qué piensas de un remate así?: "One's what you wanted... one's what you have!".


----------



## elroy

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> "One's what you wanted... one's what you have!"


 Eso no funcionaría, porque (entre otras razones) en inglés la expresión que se refiere a cagarse tiene que ser "*number* one." 


SuperScuffer said:


> and I went one better.


 No entiendo eso. ¿Es un modismo británico?

Magazine, ¿buscas inglés británico o inglés estadounidense? (¿O no te importa?) Porque en inglés estadounidense no se utilizaría el _present perfect_. Se diría "You crapped/shit yourself." 

Me gusta la sugerencia de SuperScuffer. Como dije, la última parte no me queda clara, y supongo que tampoco significa "y me he liado". Yo diría "and I got confused".


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

elroy said:


> Eso no funcionaría, porque (entre otras razones) en inglés la expresión que se refiere a cagarse tiene que ser "*number* one."


¿Y la misma estructura pero con el agregado de *number*...?


----------



## Dretagoto

elroy said:


> No entiendo eso. ¿Es un modismo británico?.



Um, maybe. Certainly it's used here but I've never thought about it being only here.

A common way to hear it would be something like: "You want me to tell you how to get there? Well, I'll do you one/go you one better and drive you there myself", meaning to exceed what is requested. It's also used in an almost one-upmanship sort of way: "You think that thing you've just told me about is impressive? Well, I'll do you one better: there was an even bigger... etc. etc.", though that's less common.


----------



## elroy

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> ¿Y la misma estructura pero con el agregado de *number*...?


 Yo diría más bien, "Number one is what you wanted/asked for, and number one is what you *got*!" Pero aquí la segunda parte tampoco significa "y me he liado". 

Se me ocurre que, al menos en inglés estadounidense, no se suele decir "*number* one" refiriéndose a una planta.  Se diría "first floor" o simplemente "one". 

Y otra cosa: Acabo de verificarlo (es que siempre lo confundo), y "number one" se refiere a _urinar_ y "number _two_" a defecar. O ¿es que en español "cagarse" se puede referir a los dos? 

(Di por hecho que "number one" era lo adecuado aquí, ya que SuperScuffer lo usó.) 


Dretagoto said:


> Certainly it's used here but I've never thought about it being only here.


 I've never come across it in US English.


----------



## Dretagoto

Number 1 is urinate and number 2 defecate, elroy (hence the earlier suggestion of "you wanted number 1, and I went one better").


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

En Argentina:
Number one/Número 1:_ orinar_.
Number two/Número 2:_ defecar_.


----------



## elroy

It seems you've missed or misunderstood something, Dretagoto.


Dretagoto said:


> Number 1 is urinate and number 2 defecate, elroy


 Yes, that's what I said.


Dretagoto said:


> (hence the earlier suggestion of "you wanted number 1, and I went one better")


 But as far as I know, "cagarse" means "defecate."


----------



## SuperScuffer

I apologise for not having explained my "crap" joke in detail.

Number 1 is indeed urinate
Number 2 is indeed defecate

The joke is, person A asks for the first floor - "Please press button number one."
Person B instead craps himself saying "You asked for number one, but I did a number two".  Two is "one better" than one, therefore "You wanted number one, but I went one better" - he did a two rather than one.


----------



## boroman

Plantar un pino    y cómo me ha hecho reír


----------



## jilar

El chiste se puede reproducir en inglés con más exactitud respecto al español si ya se habla directamente de number two.

Es decir, que entran ambos en el ascensor y uno le dice al otro:
Number two, please. (Quiero ir a la segunda planta, al segundo piso. O bien entenderse como cagar, To SHIT)
El otro, se caga.

Y el diálogo del chiste será el mismo que en español, sólo que en inglés no hace falta hacer referencia al uno, one. Directamente usar "number two".

La excusa de quien se cagó será la misma: me he liado/confundido (entre si querías ir a la planta segunda o que me cagara)

Lo que no se le ocurra a la gente


----------



## Magazine

elroy said:


> Magazine, ¿buscas inglés británico o inglés estadounidense? (¿O no te importa?) Porque en inglés estadounidense no se utilizaría el _present perfect_. Se diría "You crapped/shit yourself."



thanks elroy, I don't care BE or AE...as long as it sort of plays with the pun. 



> Me gusta la sugerencia de SuperScuffer. Como dije, la última parte no me queda clara, y supongo que tampoco significa "y me he liado". Yo diría "and I got confused".



Yes, _me he liado_ means_ I got confused_. But of course, in English the cagar bit would be number two...so I don't see how this can be included in the joke. 



elroy said:


> Y otra cosa: Acabo de verificarlo (es que siempre lo confundo), y "number one" se refiere a _*o*rinar_ y "number _two_" a defecar. O ¿es que en español "cagarse" se puede referir a los dos?



Not really, in any case, in Spain we don't say number one or number two...the joke is _plantar uno_...this expression already means _to crap_ 

 I thought Snuffer got very close, even though it is not exact the pun is there .


----------



## Magazine

jilar said:


> El chiste se puede reproducir en inglés con más exactitud respecto al español si ya se habla directamente de number two.
> 
> Es decir, que entran ambos en el ascensor y uno le dice al otro:
> Number two, please. (Quiero ir a la segunda planta, al segundo piso. O bien entenderse como cagar, To SHIT)
> El otro, se caga



Esto no funciona, Jilar.

 el lío que se hace el pobre hombre es con la palabra _planta_...que puede significa "floor" o "to plant sth". Si lo dejas fuera...no tiene sentido el  que se líe. 

Aquí se lía porque "planta uno" puede significar: to plant something (in this case to plant some shit, I know makes no sense in English, but the original version is _plantar un pino_...to plant a tree...so it has deviated to crap ...I guess we are a bunch of weirdos  )


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Pero si nos concentramos en "planta" estamos complicados: no veo solución "buena" posible.
Hay que buscar alguna situación confusa similar, olvidándose de "planta". Creo que Jilar está en la buena senda.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Pues yo también estoy de acuerdo con jilar, y lo resumiría así:

Two guys in a lift/elevator
‘Hey, you just shat yourself’
Sorry, you asked for number 2 and I got _all messed up_’

- ‘_number 1_’ no funcionaría en inglés americano, salvo que se viniese de una planta subterránea, pues alude a la planta baja.
- ‘_all messed up_’ tiene además el doble sentido de haberse liado, o quedar hecho una mierda.

Ahora bien, si quieres conservar la planta en el chiste, entonces apaga y vámonos.


----------



## jilar

Por cierto, leyendo en Urban Dictionary.
Number 1 no tiene ningún significado figurado.
Realmente son:
Number two, para cagar. Pues rima con poo.

Number three, para mear. Rima con pee.


Magazine, me sorprende que no cojas el chiste como expliqué, cosa que refleja como chiste Miguel Antonio.

Si nosotros jugamos con el doble sentido que tiene *Planta uno (literal: número de la planta o piso. Figurado: cagar/plantar un pino), *no sólo planta. En inglés deberían poder jugar con el doble sentido de Number two (literal; número dos -en el contexto del chiste se entiende que quiere ir al segundo piso. Figurado: cagar o plantar un pino)

Esa es la base del chiste, el doble sentido de cada expresión. De ahí que quien se caga en el ascensor se confunda entre los dos significados.


----------



## Magazine

jilar said:


> El chiste se puede reproducir en inglés con más exactitud respecto al español si ya se habla directamente de number two.
> 
> Es decir, que entran ambos en el ascensor y uno le dice al otro:
> Number two, please. (Quiero ir a la segunda planta, al segundo piso. O bien entenderse como cagar, To SHIT)
> El otro, se caga



Bueno, ahora que lo pienso...

How about: 

Two guys get into a lift: 

_A) Where to?_
B) Number two, please. 
 hey! You  crapped yourself!
_A) Sorry mate, you said number two and I got all mixed up._


----------



## Dretagoto

Magazine said:


> Bueno, ahora que lo pienso...
> 
> How about:
> 
> Two guys get into a lift:
> 
> _A) Where to?_
> B) Number two, please.
> hey! You  crapped yourself!
> _A) Sorry mate, you said number two and I got all mixed up._



It's a bit of a stretch, really. I think Miguel Antonio's suggestion might be a little better, I'm not sure, but this seems to keep the broad sense of the original. But... is this _actually_ funny in Spanish, Magazine? Because it's really not in English 

Also it occurs to me, while very different from the original, there may be some way to work this with the English expression "to pinch a loaf" (thinking about your explanation of "plantar un pino").


----------



## elroy

Miguel Antonio said:


> - ‘_number 1_’ no funcionaría en inglés americano, salvo que se viniese de una planta subterránea, pues alude a la planta baja.


 Who says they have to be going up?  They could be going _down_ to the first floor from a floor higher up.


Miguel Antonio said:


> - ‘_all messed up_’ tiene además el doble sentido de haberse liado, o quedar hecho una mierda.


 Not really.  For the second one, you could say "I was a (hot) mess."


jilar said:


> Por cierto, leyendo en Urban Dictionary.
> Number 1 no tiene ningún significado figurado.
> Realmente son:
> Number two, para cagar. Pues rima con poo.
> 
> Number three, para mear. Rima con pee.


 This is wrong (Urban Dictionary has mistakes).  I've only ever heard "number one" for urination and "number two" for defecation.


Dretagoto said:


> I think Miguel Antonio's suggestion might be a little better,


 I prefer Miguel Antonio's "all messed up" (although you could also just say "I got confused"), but I prefer Magazine's "said."  ("Asked for" in reference to saying what floor you want to go to is very strange-sounding.)

Neither of these, however, solves the problem I mentioned above:


elroy said:


> Se me ocurre que, al menos en inglés estadounidense, no se suele decir "*number* one" refiriéndose a una planta.  Se diría "first floor" o simplemente "one".



This, for example, would be decidedly unidiomatic in American English:


SuperScuffer said:


> "Please press button number one."


 (Not to mention that "please press" would not lead to confusion, so this particular sentence cannot be the background.)


----------



## Rodal

Hey, you've crapped yourself!
Well yeah, you said to hit one and I got all confused.

La idea en español de planta uno (first floor) es un juego de palabras que solo se entiende en español (first floor as well as fire a fart).


----------



## elroy

Rodal said:


> you said to hit one


 This doesn't work, unfortunately.  While "hit one" could be conceivably used for "press number one," it cannot mean "let one rip" ("fart").


----------



## Rodal

elroy said:


> This doesn't work, unfortunately.  While "hit one" could be conceivably used for "press number one," it cannot mean "let one rip" ("fart").


That’s why I said this was a play of words in Spanish and it’s hard to find an expression that will translate colloquially in the same manner. We have to translate one or the other; how can we make sense of a joke if we can’t do both with a similar play of words in English? You can still say_ hit one_ and make sense of it.


----------



## jilar

elroy said:


> Se me ocurre que, al menos en inglés estadounidense, no se suele decir "*number* one" refiriéndose a una planta.  Se diría "first floor" o simplemente "one".


Vale, no es habitual. Pero se trata de un chiste. Tampoco es habitual que nadie pida que te cagues en el ascensor.


Dime la verdad, si tú entras conmigo en un ascensor y tú te acercas a los botones y yo te digo (con acento que delata que no soy nativo, luego puedes entender o esperar que me exprese con ciertos errores o use frases poco habituales, algo extrañas a vosotros pero perfectamente entendibles):
-Number one.

¿Me dices que como eso no es habitual no entiendes que yo quiero ir al primer piso?
¿Y si digo: Press number one, please? ¿Tampoco?

Si lo habitual es " first floor", o si acaso "one", añadir " number" a ese ONE
 no tendría que ser tan difícil de entender. Vamos, creo yo.


----------



## jilar

Es un chiste inteligente, pues las personas deben reconocer/entender ambas expresiones. Esto es, captar el doble sentido (en un ascensor esperamos que si alguien nos da alguna indicación es la planta o piso al que va, nunca esperaríamos que alguien nos pida que caguemos)


----------



## Magazine

jilar said:


> Es un chiste inteligente, pues las personas deben reconocer/entender ambas expresiones. Esto es, captar el doble sentido (en un ascensor esperamos que si alguien nos da alguna indicación es la planta o piso al que va, nunca esperaríamos que alguien nos pida que caguemos)



This is true, it's a naughty joke but an intelligent one, some of the people in the audience looked quite lost 

I still like Snuffer's suggestion.




SuperScuffer said:


> Hey! You've crapped yourself.
> Well, you said you wanted number 1 and I went one better.



Otherwise we would have to change the number....which is an option.


----------



## elroy

@jilar, claro, se entendería. Nunca dije que no.


----------



## Magazine

Thanks for taking the time to dig into this topic. Very much appreciated


----------

